
Coding Freedom: a review - jessaustin
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4781
======
jessaustin
Maybe ESR thinks he should have been consulted before publishing?

The "ritualized" nature of mean comments on bad code seems to be in evidence
on HN recently.

